# TBT User Dictionary



## NikoKing (Aug 27, 2009)

What is this?: A cool user dictionary so you can get details on most members of TBT.

How do I enter?: Just post with a custom description of yourself and I'll get it in.

How will the dictionary be categorized?: Alphabetically is fine with me, and most dictionaries go by that so it's perfect.

*#*
<small>#Garrett:#Garrett Has to much time on his hands, used to troll and flame a lot but due to his warn level has toned himself down quite a bit. *Retired Troll* Gets easily pissed when people mistake his name for Garret. Some people also call him Gary. Wheres teh !@#$%^&*()_+1234567890?><:"{}|\ go? D=</small>
*A*
Away236: No doubt, absolutely the most l33t-est name by far. Cool, charming, suave, smooth with the women...a real tough guy. Right on. Don't bother him, and he can be REAL chill, though his temper may have a short fuse.

Animalcrossingwhisperer- Known as ACW, this species (tries to) avoid Flame Wars, frets bad grammar and "makes" TBT "bright".(As seen here: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7255941/findpost/8632806/ ) May annoy you sometimes. Mwhahaha. 
*B*

*C*
coffeebean! - That badass girl that you don't want to mess with unless you want to die creatively and painfully. She is a retired nub slayer (still slays sometimes however) Coffeh resides on Acid Galaxy with her evil dog of dewm, Candy. She's not on TBT as much, she loves to argue, and she is the freaky poet. She is also a coffee bean, and if you threaten to blend her into coffee, she will threaten to blend you because in soviet russia food eats you D

Conor: Conor, the 14 year old who gets aroused easily and likes forums.
Conor used to make a lot of useless posts back in May-June bus has since matured and kept his post count down. 
*D*
Draco-Draco Hides in the shadows and waits to pounce. "One day _my_ it shall be  _my_  day. Some day..
*E*

*F*

*G*
Gerardo781- AKA Gerard. He's a nice guy if you get to know him. He's always calm and never shows any anger at someone or something (unless you really do something horrible to him). His favorite word is "kool" and likes to use it a lot. Most of the time you will catch him being bored.
*H*

*I*

*J*
 Jrrj15:The master of all chain mails and eating!!!

Super_Jordan: He likes to wear polos and take pictures of himself in the womens department of Target. He is also a.. very insane... person.

The JJ - A likeable but hateable boy but all he talks about is weird al. 
*K*

*L*

*M*
Miku: An unaverage twelve-year old girl. Very artistic, and can be creative at times. Tries not to flame too much. Sometimes spams.

Melly: pronounced Mel-E, a nice master artist and chick-nerd

Megamannt125 - a lonely emo guy with no life, he spends his time sleeping, eating, and staying on the computer, he is a proud pervert and loves hentai, he is most likely insane and suffers from many mental disorders, confirmed ones include ADHD, Major Depressive Disorder, Split Personality, and Paranoia. Some experts believe him to be a different species of human completely.
*N*
Numner: Random. supposedly spams. Is too crazy. Sometimes poetic. Post too fast. Your best friend. Your worst nightmare. 32% cheese. Ect.

Nikoking: Your typical 14 year old kid, loves to flame and loves to make forums.  Sometimes he can be dumb, funny, or just plain stupid. 
*O*

*P*
Pear40: Pear40 is the black sheep of the group. He enjoys lurking at 4 AM, and making a smart @$$ comment or two. He can sometimes be found voicing his opinions on different important matters, however the greater majority of his time is spent making senseless, immature posts. He's generally accepting of noobs, and likes to take them under his wing. He's the self proclaimed troll hater of TBT, although this is sometimes contradictory to his behavior.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 27, 2009)

*Q*

*R*
Rorato74 - Can be sophisticated at times, but can be a total brain fart. Good grammar, and vocabulary are in good hands. A lot smarter than the average 12 year old. Well, technologically that is...

Rafren- Another asian dude who loves his Wii and does not have a PS3.He suffers from all the homeworks and tests in school. 

*S*
Sean: The guy you love to hate. 
*T*
Tom: That one Asian dude who hates the Wii and loves his PS3. Seen making worthwhile posts and typing with good grammar. Usually relaxed, hates getting angry and can totally get serious when needed. Enjoys music and a good chat followed by good game. Has too much time on his hands and his theme would probably be "Too Much Time On My Hands" by Styx. Dislikes the current state of his country.
*U*

*V*

*W*

*X*
xeladude - complete ass, can be funny at times, does not know why he can be liked on TBT, hates math, does not know what a syndicate is

*Y*

*Z*

Extra:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>DUSTIN'S PERSONALITIES (DUSTIN IS MEGAMANT125 JUST SO YOU KNOW!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Good Dustin: His goals in life include living a happy life with someone he loves and having many friends and fullfilling his dreams, he believe in peace, non violence, and love. All he wants in life is love and friendship.

Evil Dustin: He only cares about himself, his main ambition in life is to rule the world, and kill anyone that gets in his way, he does not care about killing the innocent, however he is not dumb enough to kill and then get thrown in jail, he is greedy and power hungry, he is the essence of the word evil itself.

Honor Dustin: he believes in peace and respect, he also wants to rule the world, but for different reasons than Evil Dustin, he wants to rule the world to rid the world of evil and bring in an era of peace, he believes that evil people should die and innocent people should live long happy lives.</div>

Look, I'm doing this extra just for him, since he doesn't want to come up with a definition.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 27, 2009)

I see a lack of Ts.

Hater. :U


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 27, 2009)

I just made the 2nd post, sorry Tom lol.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

xeladude - complete ass, can be funny at times, does not know why he can be liked on TBT, hates math, does not know what a syndicate is


----------



## Numner (Aug 27, 2009)

Random. supposedly spams. Is too crazy. Sometimes poetic. Post too fast. Your best friend. Your worst nightmare. 32% cheese.

Ect.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, added in new entries :3.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 27, 2009)

Can you make me an entry?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Aug 27, 2009)

Jrrj15
The master of all chain mails and eating!!!


----------



## Numner (Aug 27, 2009)

Usually you can't describe yourself.

Others must do so by interactions to get a true assumption :/


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2009)

make me an entry!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

Wheres teh !@#$%^&*()_+1234567890?><:"{}|\ go? D=

#Garrett Has to much time on his hands, used to troll and flame a lot but due to his warn level has toned himself down quite a bit. *Retired Troll* Gets easily pissed when people mistake his name for Garret. Some people also call him Gary.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Aug 27, 2009)

Well devil gopher says that stuff about me all the time (another tbt user lol i swear lol)


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2009)

Sean - The guy you love to hate.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, people that want entries please describe themselves for me  .


----------



## Numner (Aug 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Sean - The guy you love to hate.


And at the end of the day you hate you love him

xD


----------



## Away236 (Aug 27, 2009)

Away236: No doubt, absolutely the most l33t-est name by far. Cool, charming, suave, smooth with the women...a real tough guy. Right on. Don't bother him, and he can be REAL chill, though his temper may have a short fuse.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

How conceited away >.>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 27, 2009)

Tom - That one Asian dude who hates the Wii and loves his PS3. Seen making worthwhile posts and typing with good grammar. Usually relaxed, hates getting angry and can totally get serious when needed. Enjoys music and a good chat followed by good game. Has too much time on his hands and his theme would probably be "Too Much Time On My Hands" by Styx. Dislikes the current state of his country.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Away236: No doubt, absolutely the most l33t-est name by far. Cool, charming, suave, smooth with the women...a real tough guy. Right on. Don't bother him, and he can be REAL chill, though his temper may have a short fuse.


I really......really hope you're kidding or you are the biggest balloon filled with hot air i've ever met.

lol at old names


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2009)

nook- Spell it backwards and see what you got. I'm a raccoon idiot.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't put Wheres "teh !@#$%^&*()_+1234567890?><:"{}|\ go? D=" in my thing xD that was a real question thanks though.

wtf nook?


----------



## Pear (Aug 27, 2009)

Pear40 is the black sheep of the group. He enjoys lurking at 4 AM, and making a smart @$$ comment or two. He can sometimes be found voicing his opinions on different important matters, however the greater majority of his time is spent making senseless, immature posts. He's generally accepting of noobs, and likes to take them under his wing. He's the self proclaimed troll hater of TBT, although this is sometimes contradictory to his behavior.


----------



## Shade (Aug 27, 2009)

Jordan: He likes to wear polos and take pictures of himself in the womens department of Target. He is also a.. very insane... person.

>
YESH


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Pear40 is the black sheep of the group. He enjoys lurking at 4 AM, and making a smart @$$ comment or two. He can sometimes be found voicing his opinions on different important matters, however the greater majority of his time is spent making senseless, immature posts. He's generally accepting of noobs, and likes to take them under his wing. He's the self proclaimed troll hater of TBT, although this is sometimes contradictory to his behavior.





Didn't you used to call me "Awesome master of pwnage"?

I enjoyed that T_T


----------



## Jose (Aug 27, 2009)

Super_jordan said:
			
		

> Jordan: He likes to wear polos and take pictures of himself in the womens department of Target. He is also a..    very insane... person.
> 
> >
> YESH


very insane


----------



## Pear (Aug 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> How conceited away >.>


lol took it from urbandictionary.com....with my real name


----------



## Away236 (Aug 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calm down. i got it from urbandictionary.com with my real name.


----------



## Conor (Aug 28, 2009)

Conor, the 14 year old who gets aroused easily and likes forums.
Conor used to make a lot of useless posts back in May-June bus has since matured and kept his post count down.


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 28, 2009)

Draco- Hides in the shadows and waits to pounce. "One day my it shall be _ my _ day. Some day..."


----------



## Josh (Aug 28, 2009)

The JJ - A likeable but hateable boy but all he talks about is weird al.


----------



## rafren (Aug 28, 2009)

Wheres rafren? =P

Rafren-Another asian dude who loves his Wii and does not have a PS3.He suffers from all the homeworks and tests in school.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2009)

I see a lack of BB's... DISCRIMINATION!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125, a lonely emo guy with no life, he spends his time sleeping, eating, and staying on the computer, he is a proud pervert and loves hentai, he is most likely insane and suffers from many mental disorders, confirmed ones include ADHD, Major Depressive Disorder, Split Personality, and Paranoia. Some experts believe him to be a different species of human completely.

I can make ones for all four of my personalities if you want also.


----------



## melly (Aug 28, 2009)

Melly : Melly,pronounced Mel-E, a young artist, somewhat of a nerd-chick, tries to be insperational, Has nothing to do for summer untill school starts


----------



## IceZtar (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome XD.
Mine:
IceZtar just goes around TBT looking through most threads but doesnt post that much. One of those few people who never change heir avatar so you can always recognise this person. IceZtar really likes Pelly and Phyllis.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah oh well, might as well describe my personalities.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Neutral Dustin: He has no goals in life, he doesn't care about himself or anyone around him or the world itself, he wants to die.

Good Dustin: His goals in life include living a happy life with someone he loves and having many friends and fullfilling his dreams, he believe in peace, non violence, and love. All he wants in life is love and friendship.

Evil Dustin: He only cares about himself, his main ambition in life is to rule the world, and kill anyone that gets in his way, he does not care about killing the innocent, however he is not dumb enough to kill and then get thrown in jail, he is greedy and power hungry, he is the essence of the word evil itself.

Honor Dustin: he believes in peace and respect, he also wants to rule the world, but for different reasons than Evil Dustin, he wants to rule the world to rid the world of evil and bring in an era of peace, he believes that evil people should die and innocent people should live long happy lives.

Because all four of these have different opinions my life is one big contradiction, each only come out whenever they want to and I can't really control who I am, however my evil side is the weakest and comes out less often, so don't worry about that killing stuff....</div>


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ah oh well, might as well describe my personalities.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Neutral Dustin: He has no goals in life, he doesn't care about himself or anyone around him or the world itself, he wants to die.
> 
> ...


This isn't a fricken video game, where there is a dark you and good you.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 28, 2009)

Cornymikey: 
Definition 1: Master of pick-up lines and corny jokes. Likes to stalk people on the forum and eat corn.
Definiton 2: Awesomeness. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Split Personality, look it up.


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what Split Personality is.
And you don't have it. You're moody.[:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not moody, I have 4 different people inside of me, each with their own beliefs and opinions. I've known this for a long time and I thought I told you a long time ago.


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you just PMS.
If you know what that is.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My personalities have conversations with each other in my head. Trust me, i'm not PMSing, I can't even PMS in the first place.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

lol@mega

yes this is a vidyo gayme where u r the main character and u hav 4 diff ppl that is so coolio


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega: I know EVERYTHING about girls
Cry: Mega..
Jenn: Are you PMSing?
Cry: XD
Mega: What's that?
_________________________________________________
Lololol you sure? XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> lol@mega
> 
> yes this is a vidyo gayme where u r the main character and u hav 4 diff ppl that is so coolio


It's a mental illness not a work of fiction.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 28, 2009)

lo@Cry's ownage


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what that is now, that was a long time ago.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

if ya know everything about girls you should know that they aren't impressed in guys who lie about their personality Q.Q so where isthis honor dustin?


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao not that long ago xD


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> if ya know everything about girls you should know that they aren't impressed in guys who lie about their personality Q.Q so where isthis honor dustin?


^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not lying about my personality... i'm being 100% truthful about everything i'm saying.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

I have 4 people in me

Girl: OMG UR SO SEXY!!!1

^
Above is a lie


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know cuz ur.. moody. [:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I have 4 people in me
> 
> Girl: OMG UR SO SEXY!!!1
> 
> ...


Why is it so hard to believe? And plus why would I try to impress anyone, i'm taken.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you met me in real life or seen how I act in real when i'm talking to people you'd understand, my evil side just *****ed out when I was typing that reply to xela.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega...

You can't date Drake...


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen your "evil side" before.

It's called emotions.
Meaning you were pissed off then, and you just don't give a *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD
He's not dating Drake.
He's dating a spiffy lady boy ;D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've never met my evil side though, I try my best to keep him out of my life, I hate him all he does is make life worse for me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where have I heard of this before?
Some hero had an evil side too. He always saved that Zelda girl.
What was his name?
Sink?
Tink?
Rink?
-.-


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cry take this seriously, i've done stupid things in life, but nothing compared to what my evil side would do if I didn't have control over him, this isn't a *censored.3.0*ing game.


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take your own words and use them as advice.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 28, 2009)

Miku: An unaverage twelve-year old girl. Very artistic, and can be creative at times. Tries not to flame too much. Sometimes spams.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

Rink! Only you can defeat Lanondorf!

>.>

it would of happened sooner or later pally

*expects sean with the egnorth srs bizness thing*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm takin this to PM only now so I don't have to continue to fill Niko's topic with my personal life if people aren't even going to try and understand my mental problems.


----------



## Pear (Aug 28, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Miku: An unaverage twelve-year old girl. Very artistic, and can be creative at times. Tries not to flame too much. Sometimes spams.


You're a girl?!  :O


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm taking this to PM only now so I don't have to continue to fill Niko's topic with my personal life if people aren't even going to try and understand my mood swings.


Glad to have reached an understanding with you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

Please don't PM me mega, last time you told me about your plan with your kids and i had to go to therapy o.e


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 28, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You thought I was a guy?

*holds up fist*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S NOT *censored.3.0*ING MOOD SWINGS
Alright i'm out.


----------



## Pear (Aug 28, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok, I understand your predicament. For a while, most of TBT though I was a _girl_ ! >_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oshi evil dustin


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

Holy *censored.2.0* tom s green!


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*puts crown on miku's head*
OMG! Tadase! XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you aren't?

@xela: inorite?


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## Pear (Aug 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in black, bold, huge letters in my sig!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

inorite to what Q.Q

someone should rewrite nine i feel it's conceited


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> inorite to what Q.Q
> 
> someone should rewrite nine i feel it's conceited


Xeladude - A dude. Lover of the DB series, and lover of his loves: Anna, Night && Pally.

;D


----------



## Nightray (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect. ;p


----------



## melly (Aug 28, 2009)

I change my definition
Melly: pronounced Mel-E, a nice master artist and chick-nerd

enough siad XD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perfection


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

waitwat you forgot someone <3


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDDD


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 28, 2009)

Rorato74 - Can be sophisticated at times, but can be a total brain fart. Good grammar, and vocabulary are in good hands. A lot smarter than the average 12 year old. Well, technologically that is...


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 28, 2009)

Gerardo781- AKA Gerard. He's a nice guy if you get to know him. He's always calm and never shows any anger at someone or something (unless you really do something horrible to him). His favorite word is "kool" and likes to use it a lot. Most of the time you will catch him being bored.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

but what aboot GG2 gerard :{

runner is blu


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 28, 2009)

coffeebean! - That badass girl that you don't want to mess with unless you want to die creatively and painfully. She is a retired nub slayer (still slays sometimes however) Coffeh resides on Acid Galaxy with her evil dog of dewm, Candy. She's not on TBT as much, she loves to argue, and she is the freaky poet. She is also a coffee bean, and if you threaten to blend her into coffee, she will threaten to blend you because in soviet russia food eats you D


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer- Known as ACW, this species (tries to) avoid Flame Wars, frets bad grammar and "makes" TBT "bright".(As seen here: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7255941/findpost/8632806/ ) May annoy you sometimes. Mwhahaha.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 28, 2009)

Holy *censored.2.0*...

93 Replies.  Time to get some popcorn and get busy :\ .


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 28, 2009)

Alright, sorry for double post but after looking at this thread there's just random off-topic posts about changing the definitions and crap, it frustrates me to change the same definition 3 times, 1 time is okay, 2 times is eh, 3 times I've had my limits.  Sorry but it's hard looking for entry when there's other posts that are usually about something else.  So please notify me if I forgot you via PM.


----------



## Resonate (Aug 28, 2009)

Pootman:  Just a 17 year old kid on his never ending journey.  A trustworthy, friendly, and down to earth kind of fellow.  Loves Music.  A WWJD/FCA Freak.  Not as active as he once was.  Has always played the casual observer watching life pass him by.  Now he wants to take center stage and chase after his dreams with the help of his friends no matter the obstacles.      

^ How bout something like that?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 28, 2009)

Durn colonjay ate mah deskripshun


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Alright, sorry for double post but after looking at this thread there's just random off-topic posts about changing the definitions and crap, it frustrates me to change the same definition 3 times, 1 time is okay, 2 times is eh, 3 times I've had my limits.  Sorry but it's hard looking for entry when there's other posts that are usually about something else.  So please notify me if I forgot you via PM.


You didn't include mine :c


----------



## Pear (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't get added to it. Here's mine, so you don't have to search through piles of spam.

Pear40 is the black sheep of the group. He enjoys lurking at 4 AM, and making a smart @$$ comment or two. He can sometimes be found voicing his opinions on different important matters, however the greater majority of his time is spent making senseless, immature posts. He's generally accepting of noobs, and likes to take them under his wing. He's the self proclaimed troll hater of TBT, although this is sometimes contradictory to his behavior. He also boasts the longest TBT user dictionary entry in recorded history. He's just that cool.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Niko I had my definition, I posted it before that personality stuff.
Oh and you forgot my neutral personality.
My original definition
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Megamannt125, a lonely emo guy with no life, he spends his time sleeping, eating, and staying on the computer, he is a proud pervert and loves hentai, he is most likely insane and suffers from many mental disorders, confirmed ones include ADHD, Major Depressive Disorder, Split Personality, and Paranoia. Some experts believe him to be a different species of human completely.
</div>


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay, I'll add the neutral personality  .  Could you go back and get it to paste in a post?  That would be very appreciated  .


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll add the neutral personality  .  Could you go back and get it to paste in a post?  That would be very appreciated  .


Neutral Dustin: He has no goals in life, he doesn't care about himself or anyone around him or the world itself, he wants to die.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Aug 28, 2009)

Failure. Furry Sparks lied and said he was famous on this site to me. Yet he isn't even in your "dictionary". Furry Sparks has failed to live up to his family name.


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 28, 2009)

The cookie fairie! >


----------



## Liv (Aug 29, 2009)

adorkable x said:
			
		

> The cookie fairie! >


And you posted this why?
This is spam exactly.
But maybe it does have a meaning?
Then explain it in the post. 
Or it is spam.





Anyway! Thanks for putting me in the Dictionary!


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Main Entry:* John102 [Jon-wuhn-oh-too]

*Part of Speech:* Noun

*Definition:*John102 is a user that joined TBT January 4th 2009. You can usually see him posting in the brawl threads in the Gamers Lounge, the Off Topic threads, and the Brewster's Cafe threads. John102 has a few close friends on TBT who he enjoys to spend time with. If you ever wonder what John102's interests are, he'd tell you that he likes to play brawl, pokemon, the conduit, and MKW. As for non video game things, he enjoys running, wrestling, reading a good book, and hanging out with his friends. John102 is currently attending the Mathematics and Science highschool at Clover Hill, he wishes to attend Virginia Tech, and major in software engineering.

*Synonyms:* sexy, awesome, good, intriguing, striking, intelligent, gangsta, well liked, modest

*Antonyms:*unnatractive, unamazing, bad, bore, horrifying, stupid, nerd, hated, arrogant


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

Jawn you're geting synonyms and antonyms mixed up

:V


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Jawn you're geting synonyms and antonyms mixed up
> 
> :V


Why I oughtta! If you weren't so emo I'd come over there and cut your wrists for you xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

DDDDDD=

ima cut myself with a butter knife now >.>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy: Is probably one of the weirdest people you'll know. Origin of birth: 20997. Bacon Boy does not believe in the color yellow. He suffers from Insomnia. 

(I'll add more later.)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

20,997?

Bad typo or trying too hard?


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Cornymikey:
> Master of pick-up lines and corny jokes. Likes to stalk people on the forum and eat corn. Can also mean awesomeness.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 31, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> 20,997?
> 
> Bad typo or trying too hard?


neither (if you know me, it's an inside deal.  If you want to know, pm me.)


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2009)

*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">Could I be init?
Or....*


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *Could I be init?
> Or....*


Well, you _are_ a TBT user, so I don't see why not.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2009)

*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">The girl who has a pet Owl, And is useless with sigs. :]
*


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 5, 2009)

Why didn't you put mine in? :|


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 5, 2009)

bigbadbomber-sexy, rules at accf, likes yogurt and pudding, if gets mad will bomb you and take your pudding/yogurt


----------



## Zachary (Sep 5, 2009)

Zack:
(Pro Noun)
A Musician; A member of TBT; Plays World Of Warcraft a little too much; Likes Burritos; Plays the Ocarina and Guitar.


----------



## curious. (Sep 5, 2009)

i wanna be in it please.

curious.: that shy girl ; but loud with friends. 
looks innocent: but dont get me pissed.
weird, dorky, ugly,pretty,quiet,loud,etc.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Sep 5, 2009)

Can you put me in? I like Animal Crossing because I like the new items.I can't wait for DLC[Whetever that stands for].


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE - A kind, social type who rarely argues with anyone.
Possibly one of the most nicest and serious people on TBT.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 5, 2009)

<small>bittermeat - Bitter, meaty goodness.</small>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE - A kind, social type who rarely argues with anyone.
> Possibly one of the most nicest and serious people on TBT.


lol, Brian117 much?


----------



## SockHead (Sep 5, 2009)

SockHead: He's not funny at all, and has no friends.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> SockHead: He's not funny at all, and has no friends.


*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">I'm sure you have friends. Maybe just invisible ones.
I'm kidding.*


----------



## captaj12 (Sep 5, 2009)

Life long dream of releasing Uroboros into the atmosphere, ensuring complete...global...saturationnnnn...and likes pies


----------



## Placktor (Sep 6, 2009)

add me......right something.....idk


----------



## VantagE (Sep 6, 2009)

VantagE: Some know him. Some don't. Is secretly Batman. Is on and off on TBT and doesnt currently play ACCF. Busy with life ya know... xDD


----------



## Horus (Sep 6, 2009)

Horus/Whorus/Walrus~Lover of Hentai, Anime, no lifing, and little girls.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 6, 2009)

Uhg, another one of these? Really?


----------



## FITZEH (Sep 6, 2009)

Colm Fitzi; Spammed his way to 3700 posts but stoped, is ******** at spelling and is hard to be friends with


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 6, 2009)

Technoxmaniac: Amazingly amazing.


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 6, 2009)

IceZtar just goes around TBT looking through most threads but doesnt post that much. One of those few people who never change heir avatar so you can always recognise this person. IceZtar really likes Pelly and Phyllis.

You missed mine so here it is =] .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 6, 2009)

CrazyDavis/Davis: This species gets angered easily, and uses its body strength to hurt those who anger it, pester it or generally agitate it. Enjoys video games, sleeping, occasionally using bad grammer for the lulz and eats at least one tube of Starburst a day. Dislikes exercise, not having any money and getting embarrased. Occasionally they make no sense, but after a long explanation most he talks to have lost interest in the subject. Uses this to his advantage.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 6, 2009)

Nook: Is Tom Nook's cousin that is jealous that Tom gets to be in a video game. Because Nintendo doesn't accept 11 year olds. I'll get him back one day......Anyway, nook is usually is displeased with his Avatar and Signature so he changes it all the time. People think he has bad grammar and spelling but he has the best grammar in class. He just has bad grammar on the Internet since it doesn't matter on the Internet(I'm lazy).


----------



## Tyler (Sep 6, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe is a pompous and overconfident moderator of The Bell Tree. He cares only about what he posts and occasionally bumps his topic so people will view it. Believing that he is superior and sexier then everyone else, he will generally argue with younger members simply to prove that he is right. Occasionally he will be considerate and kind, however it is more likely that he will embarrass you.






			
				Tyler said:
			
		

> The real person behind the character of OddCrazyMe. He is a caring and considerate global moderator. He amuses others by creating signatures for himself and others resembling members of The Bell Tree. Tyler will occasionally make fun of other members for his and others own amusement, however he will always apologize.



lol, I'm like Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Princess (Sep 6, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> waitwat you forgot someone <3


Who?
Ryan?
xD


----------



## FITZEH (Sep 6, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Nook: Is Tom Nook's cousin that is jealous that Tom gets to be in a video game. Because Nintendo doesn't accept 11 year olds. I'll get him back one day......Anyway, nook is usually is displeased with his Avatar and Signature so he changes it all the time. People think he has bad grammar and spelling but he has the best grammar in class. He just has bad grammar on the Internet since it doesn't matter on the Internet(I'm lazy).


Forgot to mention something


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> SockHead: He's not funny at all, and has no friends.


lol wtf


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 30, 2010)

Nint3ndofr34k said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do bumps like this. Especially if you aren't going to contribute to the topic.


----------



## Numner (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh wait wrong topic <_<


----------



## Craziness (Jan 30, 2010)

Craziness-Quiet guy in the corner who occasionally posts and throwing bouncy balls into the room.

Yeah...uh...random....
Bye. <_<

Edit: OH DEAD TOPIC. My bad.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 30, 2010)

I demand my definition erased.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Jan 31, 2010)

This is flawed. Other users should be defining each other, not themselves.


----------



## Zangy (Jan 31, 2010)

Beerko: The best member on this flopping site!


----------



## Josh (Jan 31, 2010)

Remove mine, Now :L


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 31, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Remove mine, Now :L


This too.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jan 31, 2010)

Lord Yuan: ignores what people say. In example, a few posts above or something its like "DON POST ABOURT YOURSELF" and I am ignoring that.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2010)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> This is flawed. Other users should be defining each other, not themselves.


Fabio : Pronounced FAB-EE-OH
Thinks hes hot.

-end definition-
(;


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jan 31, 2010)

Furry Sparks: A nazi ghost that never happened, he was just a figment of your imagination, just like most things. 

See also- Holocausts, anybody who was dead before you were born,  and anything you can sense.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 1, 2010)

ATWA: n. 1. duck "What the atwa"


----------



## kalinn (Feb 1, 2010)

i wanna be in it, but im not too sure how to describe myself.. lol


----------

